# Has any member met another as a consequence of this forum?



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

oh my I have several new friends that I met through this site...I am going out to lunch with one today...one comes every other Fri. for lunch and knitting...several I see and keep in touch with..
look on "search" to find people in your area.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

10 of us from all over the UK got together in York in April.. We got on so well and had a wonderful time that we are doing it all over again in Edinburgh in the autumn.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

My son and his family met up with my KP buddy on a recent trip to the US she made them very welcome.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
Jan


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've met a couple of lovely local ladies for coffee a few times, actually I really must get in touch with them, I'm neglecting them.

But I have a lovely Australia lady, Leanna, and her husband coming to stay with me in June. She is touring the UK catching up with family and passing by so they are going to stay the night. Really can't wait!!! (doing a little dance!!!)


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I have met 4 lovely ladies off here .Some of us meet up fortnightly at a local coffee shop for a knit(or crochet ) and natter . It is a lovely way to meet like minded people .


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've not met any in person that I met on Knitting Paradise, but have some friends that I met on Ravelry. We get together every Tuesday night at Applebee's in Meridian Idaho, to eat a meal and knit together. I only knew one in real life (Kath) before being online in either place, and knew her from college. Together we figured out a centrally located place where no one had to drive twice as far as the others. Kath lives in one town, I live in another, and a third lives in yet another town, while one lives in the town where we meet. We've been doing it about 2 or 3 years now, and have slowly gathered more members through Ravelry. We are up to about 7 steady/regular attendees now. It's about a twenty minute drive at the most for the attendees that live the farthest away.
Gloria


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have plans to meet up with a KP member from Canada in August to attend a yarn fest.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Another KP gal and I try to get together every Tues. to knit. I've also met another from another part of the state when she was up this way visiting family. I've spoken with a couple of others on the phone and have hopes of meeting a couple more in the near future. There are also some i have never met, but feel very close to through various conversations.... It is a great place for new friendships started by a common thread......


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Mrs G and I hooked up on this site and now Mrs G is a regular at my Knit & Natter Group in South Woodford. Lovely, lovely lady.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

yes their are a bunch of us that get together once a month at one of our houses and talk and knit/crochet we live all over the Portland/Vancouver area they are a great group of ladies


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I met up with a lovely lady in Glasgow some weeks ago, I am going to Sydney next month and hope to meet at lest two ladies from KP, maybe more as I am going to the Craft Fair in Sydney on 13th june


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I like that. Anyone from Toronto?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have plans to meet up with a KP member from Canada in August to attend a yarn fest.


Yay Pearly, I wanna come too!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Met a lovely lady (jborn) and we got on like a house on fire. Keep in touch by email


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I've met a couple of lovely local ladies for coffee a few times, actually I really must get in touch with them, I'm neglecting them.
> 
> But I have a lovely Australia lady, Leanna, and her husband coming to stay with me in June. She is touring the UK catching up with family and passing by so they are going to stay the night. Really can't wait!!! (doing a little dance!!!)


And Leanna is one of the Adelaide ladies I have meet as a result of this forum. About 8 of us have caught up so far at different times- with our next planned meeting in a couple of weeks. And I have also meet a couple of Sydney ladies, one here in Adelaide and another in Sydney.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

Well, I am too new here to have met anybody, but who knows....


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have met two lovely ladies here in Adelaide, Althea and Leanna.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi. I'm back after accidentally spamming an email from KP. I haven't actually met Marge face to face but we lived in the next street to one another in Anfield, Liverpool when we were kids. Our paths must have crossed, it was fun remembering what Anfield was like then. I also correspond with an ex-Liverpudlian who lives in Ohio.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I have not met anyone yet but was hoping one day to suggest that the Long Island, New Yorkers get to together sometime. I don't drive anymore and live out in Suffolk county but would like to find a way to get together.
Doreen


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Beebee - you've beaten me to it. I was going to mention this. I'm so glad I've met you too. You are such a talented lady - your work is truely amazing.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Apart from Beebee - have been corresponding with Amysue in Canada. We've seem to have hit it off and I see a long-lasting friendship here.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

I actually reconnected with someone I have not seen in perhaps 20 years! Isn't it wonderful to connect with wonderful people who share a love for handwork?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I get together with a KP friend at the Smiley's yarn sale.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

rujam said:


> Hi. I'm back after accidentally spamming an email from KP. I haven't actually met Marge face to face but we lived in the next street to one another in Anfield, Liverpool when we were kids. Our paths must have crossed, it was fun remembering what Anfield was like then. I also correspond with an ex-Liverpudlian who lives in Ohio.


What a small world!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

I met 'Kiri' last year and we contact each other via email since she has been traveling around...a very lovely lady may I add.
Hi Kiri, if you happen to read this

I also introduced ' Apteryx' to this forum and visited her a couple of weeks ago to see how her crochet is coming along...hope she posts a photo when she is finished, it is amazing


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I met up with Alyson C. a couple of months ago in Middlesborough shopping centre. We had a lovely couple of hours together. I've also spoken to a now very dear friend over in New York, via a video link many times, so we have 'seen' each other this way. Leonora.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 10 of us from all over the UK got together in York in April.. We got on so well and had a wonderful time that we are doing it all over again in Edinburgh in the autumn.


Oh! I'm in Edinburgh, that sounds fun. Do you take new members?


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Well I like that. Anyone from Toronto?


I have met 2 KP ers through my crafty night group that I hold once a month in Markham/unionville area...I am near Toronto!
) 
pm if you want details...it is always the last friday night of the month at my place...7:30 till you drop...bring whatever craft you are working on and get it done! I have munchies, couch and table space!  Julie


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

What area of Michigan? I live in Lawton which is about 20 miles west of Kalamazoo.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

About 12 of us (who live in SE Penna.) "met" on KP and now get together and knit every other Monday. We have 2 extraordinary ringleaders who keep us organized. The group has all levels of expert. Great bunch of ladies


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a lady contact me that lived within 20 miles of Athens about our knitting group and came to one of our meeting and plans on coming back even had a knitting friend with her. Another friend a little farther away has a daughter and her family that just live down the road from me and passes my house everytime she goes to see her but hasn't stopped yet but we will meet one day. I have a lot of friends on here and you will too!!!! June


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh yes indeed.

There are about 20? of us that have met n Warwick Panera Bread for lunch and chats.
We are from RI, CT, and MA. It is so much fun. We meet once a month.
It is amazing all the projects we are working on.
Great time just sharing our passion.

Hope you find a group. Gotta get moving, lunch is in a few hours today.All are welcome.

Linda


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I've also been corresponding with the lovely Pam Gillies - another very talented lady - I will email you soon Pam.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

some of from Long Island met once, and plan to meet again


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Would love to get together and have a meet and greet with friends in the area... just doesn't seem to be any knitters around.. must be though cause Walmart and other small shops sure do sell a lot of yarns and notions in this area... LOL.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes I have met a lovely lady who lives in my town. We have had coffee a couple of times and I even cleaned for her while she was away. She will be joining our knitting group.


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

A group of us meet every Monday morning at a LYS in Noblesville, In. The group is a result of one of our members posting asking if there were any Indianapolis knitters. We are from the north sde of Indianapolis, and Noblesville is a great location for us to gather. We knit and crochet and TALK and have a lot fun together.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

I'M READY 4 YA!! :-D



jumbleburt said:


> Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> Jan


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

and, i met Dani from Lansing. she & her family came over. was great meeting them



jumbleburt said:


> Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> Jan


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've not met any KPers in person yet, but have had some nice email correspondences, and one wonderful woman sent me the most beautiful calendar all the way from Australia when I told her I was an avid birdwatcher. Every month I enjoy seeing another beautiful Australian bird on my kitchen wall.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi I have met the famous Gypsycream we go for coffee such a lovely lady


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I meet up with some KPers at a Smiley's sale from time to time. Fun!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

rjazz said:


> some of from Long Island met once, and plan to meet again


please let me know if you are planning a meet. I'm in Setauket.
Thanks much
Doreen


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

I met Carol on KP and we attend a weekly get together to knit at our LYS, KnitNPurl, a great shop! I have also been in email contact with 2 other members. I am looking forward to meeting the area knitters when I visit my son in Bend, OR in June. Conig is making the arrangements and I am very appreciative and really excited about meting all of them.


----------



## Dawne (May 24, 2012)

I think it's a great idea to meet somewhere for coffee and bring your knitting or crochet. I live in the Toronto area (Mississauga actually).


----------



## Dawne (May 24, 2012)

I'm in Mississauga. That's kind of close -depending upon which area of Toronto you're in.


----------



## alpacarancher (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had the pleasure of meeting a couple great women from our area who visited my farm.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Lansing. we're almost neighbors!! :-D



MaryanneW said:


> What area of Michigan? I live in Lawton which is about 20 miles west of Kalamazoo.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have met Deb-Babbles. We had one shopping outing together and went to Smileys and we have also have met for lunch to catch up. We also run into each other at our local ACMoore as we live in neighboring towns. We are due for another shopping lunch trip!


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> Jan


Tell me about the Michigander gathering! We're really busy in August but I'd like to squeeze this gathering in if I could!


----------



## humdmama (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking for a group in or near Deltona Fl


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Lansing. last weekend in August. have camping space! looking fwd 2 it!! hope u can make it!



Mandonan said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> ...


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

No one from No. Virginia yet, but Grace, who's in South Carolina, and I e-mail frequently and are planning to get together in October.


----------



## tara181 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have, I had the chance to meet Gina, she lives in the same city as I do. She's a wonderful person and a very talented lady. I hope I made a new friend that day. I went to her home and spent a couple of hours there. She showed me all the beautiful things she makes.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Not Yet, but Friday I will be meeting with a member at a local coffee shop  Can't wait


----------



## caper (Apr 25, 2011)

Have never met anyone on this forum. However I have a e mail pal from another knitting group.

I do a lot of charity knitting and would love to find other knitters on Cape Breton island.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi
Just a reminder to ALL.
Use the user link up top, type in your location, and find your neighbors.

Linda


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

did that & i just found me, no one else snif snif



LEE1313 said:


> Hi
> Just a reminder to ALL.
> Use the user link up top, type in your location, and find your neighbors.
> 
> Linda


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

I would love to meet people from KP too all over the world.
Wonder from how many countries. I live in Los Angeles and right now in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia arrived since May 18
Today I went to "Lily Handicraft" (what a coincidence) inside a mall. Not too many wool yarn but mostly cotton thread. Buy material from them and you get free lessons. 
They have some finished projects on sale and quite expensive... blouses from RM200+ (about US$130 a piece). End of June going to Singapore. Are there anyone from Kuala Lumpur or Singapore? Let's meet and learn more about knitting/crochet.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, Where are you in Ontario? I am in Toronto


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well then if you hurry, you can met with our group in RI at noon today. Would love to have ya!!
Linda



Kissnntell said:


> did that & i just found me, no one else snif snif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

dont think Lucy can go that fast lolol



LEE1313 said:


> Well then if you hurry, you can met with our group in RI at noon today. Would love to have ya!!
> Linda
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I met a very nice lady from here in town and we got together for some knitting and yakking. I'm also looking forward to meeting another member when I go to Vermont this summer.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WHAT NO JET????



Kissnntell said:


> dont think Lucy can go that fast lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Meeting off line is a bit discouraged, as you don't really know the person. Who may not be who they say they are. If you do meet dont post your addresss publicly. Take someone with you, meet someone w/in your area, but over all it is discouraged unless it is with a local group such as knitting.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hahaha nope. shop cant afford that yet lolol



LEE1313 said:


> WHAT NO JET????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

I've become very good friends with one member in Tasmania. It has been so much fun learing about our different lives, cultures, families and experiences. We communicate daily, send photos via the intenet and have even sent gifts to each other. We've chatted on the phone as well. We have so many things in common; it would be wonderful to actually meet someday. Tasmania is a long way from Arizona.


----------



## PattyAnn (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Grand Rapids close to you.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I have not actually met anyone from the group yet, but would certainly like to. A couple of women here in Mena, Arkansas, are trying to get a knitting group going to meet, knit, talk, whatever. If anyone close enough to drive to Mena on occasion is interested in joining us, please send me a PM.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have met one of the lovelest people in my area at ACMoore, she told me about KP and I became a member that day. We get together from time to time as we are both working woman and have little time to ourselves. (Esp me! Grandchildren and 2 full time jobs) 
Kathy you are the best and I hope you are mending that foot.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Dear Doreen,
I'm a western LIer, and Setauket is a little far for me...perhaps there are KPers closer to you...good luck!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A really nice lady on KP sent an email to me last year stating that she was moving to the area and if I knew of any knitting groups. I gave her the information about our weekly meetings at the library and when she moved to Arizona from back east she became one of the group. She is a very special person. We have had other KP members join our weekly group. And a lot of our group members joined KP after learning of the site.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


I attempted to start a knitting group in Omaha, NE. Met a woman who has become a very good friend. We get together intending to knit but are still in the process of building our friendship which is more important than our knitting right now!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I am going to LA in June and plan to call nanoo25 and see if we can get together. I really hope we can, it will be so much fun.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> Lansing. last weekend in August. have camping space! looking fwd 2 it!! hope u can make it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer! We play music and have a festival that we are playing at that weekend. Was hoping for something during the week. Has it been posted? I haven't seen anything so I must not have looked in the right place!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I met a lady from here last year. She lives near the city I do but we ended up meeting at her Daughters place which was closer to me. I have not seen her since and feel bad so I hope to call her next time I am in town and hopefully we can meet again.


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

I had a really awesome experience,I was at a craft sale and the girrl next to me was a knitter/crocheter too,come to find out she was also on this web site,and we had an awesome day chating.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I am planning to meet the RI group today!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I found 2 ladies who live quite close to me so I started a knitting group that meets at my house once a month. I have asked to other friends of mine who knit to join. We've met a few times already and its been really fun!


----------



## sally_libby (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes,I have made a wonderful friend through KP. Sally


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I have met face to face with Knitty Kitty and ggg Mary. I have shared some crochet hooks with Andrea, had a great phone conversation with Dreamweaver, Gypsycream is also someone I would love to meet as we have thinks in common that we could spend an entire day talking about. There are many others that I would love to meet with and work on a special project. I consider all of the members friends and would be so happy if I could meet every one of them!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, there are 2 that I correspond with frequently and one I called from my area that I had lunch with on her birthday last winter. This site is wonderful.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, I met Deb and had a nice lunch and chat. She is a very nice person and I hope to see her again. She and her family have had some major illnesses so we have not been able to meet since.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't, but looking at your avatar, I used to have a dog who'd sit on the bottom step just like that! Especially if it was bedtime and I wasn't heading upstairs.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

DianaM said:


> I haven't, but looking at your avatar, I used to have a dog who'd sit on the bottom step just like that! Especially if it was bedtime and I wasn't heading upstairs.


Nice to know I don't have the only strange dog! I had never seen a dog sit like that before  She often sits there when I'm at the stove .. cuz she can see me there .. she knows she's not allowed in the kitchen when someone is cooking .. even though she tries to sometimes!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I need to call a lady that I met on KP to get together. You all reminded me to do that. I keep thinking I need to clean the palce before I call, but maybe she won't mind a little clutter. The cabin is just too small for all my stash.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh I want to live in a area where I can meet up with other members of KP... I tell everyone I know about the site.. it could happen some day...but I did see a lady in here that was from the same small town I lived in... population 80 so we knew lots of the same people... that was fun.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


Am wondering if any in the Atlanta are would like to get together? I actually live in Alpharetta, but we could meet anywhere around town.....would be a 'good thing'!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I have. One is in my knitting group and the other is at our local knitting store.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Have not personally met anyone from KP as of yet.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Well I like that. Anyone from Toronto?


Hi tricotmonique, I am from Toronto - Scarborough to be exact. Where are you?


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I went into JoAnns here in Ft Worth and was talking with one of the lady's that works there. Turns out she is a member of KP. We had a nice chat and I will definitely be seeing her again.


OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Are there any knitters on this forum from Central Jersey? Basically the New Brunswick, North Brunswick or Monroe-Jamesburg area?


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


I met somone on KP and we've spent hours talking on the phone about things not connected to knitting or crocheting. She lives in Seattle, Washington, and I live in Toronto Canada. We hope to be able to meet face to face one day.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I have chit chatted with a lady (candybooth) from Louisiana and she invited me to contact her the next time I am visiting my son and his family down that way. Will definitely do so.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

RachelL said:


> OttawaDar said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!
> ...


Hi Rachell, where in Toronto are you?


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

hello Joyce
where in MA are you. I'm on the south shore, midway between Boston and the cape


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

crjc said:


> tricotmonique said:
> 
> 
> > Well I like that. Anyone from Toronto?
> ...


I live in Scarborough near Ellesmere & Markham. - Rachel


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

crjc said:


> RachelL said:
> 
> 
> > OttawaDar said:
> ...


I'm south of Ellesmere, east of Markham Rd. Send me a private message and perhaps we can meet.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


OttawaDar: What a great questions! And so many encouraging responses. Making new friends is always exciting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Have plans to meet up with a KP member from Canada in August to attend a yarn fest.
> ...


Don't forget me!!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks.... haven't had much chance to explore the site yet. found in a few people in my province... will see if we are reasonably close to arrange something... thanks again


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Have not met anyone new from KP but will perhaps during the KIP at the Greene in Beavercreek on June 9. I'm not sure what to expect there, have never been to one.


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


I was delighted to discover that another member is in a town close to me and shops at the same place I do ;-) Small world, eh?!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I met up with a local lady for lunch and knitting chit-chat. Unfortunately, she is still working (I am retired) so have not been able to get together again.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

RachelL said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > tricotmonique said:
> ...


Oh I live at Eglinton and Kennedy - just north of Eglinton. What a smalll world.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

RachelL said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > RachelL said:
> ...


Will do.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

'm originally from Eastpointe, MI and moved to Florida 13 yrs ago. But were looking to sell and move back. Probably around the Shelby area. We have a place in Mecosta, Mi but when we come in were putting it up for sell. Its 180 miles too far from out kids and my parents. I haven't met anyone yet on KP but hope to soon.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

KnottyMe said:


> Have not met anyone new from KP but will perhaps during the KIP at the Greene in Beavercreek on June 9. I'm not sure what to expect there, have never been to one.


What is the KIP and where is Beavercreek?


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> did that & i just found me, no one else snif snif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try just putting in Michigan? Not everyone puts a city in their info.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lilyktwong said:


> I would love to meet people from KP too all over the world.
> Wonder from how many countries. I live in Los Angeles and right now in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia arrived since May 18
> Today I went to "Lily Handicraft" (what a coincidence) inside a mall. Not too many wool yarn but mostly cotton thread. Buy material from them and you get free lessons.
> They have some finished projects on sale and quite expensive... blouses from RM200+ (about US$130 a piece). End of June going to Singapore. Are there anyone from Kuala Lumpur or Singapore? Let's meet and learn more about knitting/crochet.


Me and another lady are teaching some Singaporeans to knit. And they said that they have Spotlight over there. Looked it up and looks much the same as ours- even selling the same yarns so looks like more variety than just cotton. Spotlight sells lots of different craft stuff as well as bed linen, kitchen gear blinds and a few other things. But mainly crafty things.


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

I recently traveled to Fairbanks, Alaska and met up with akangel after she replied to my request for info on the area. We had a wonderful time during my stay. She opened her home to us and we spent several days sightseeing. She also introduced me to 2 knitting groups that were very welcoming. Hopefully she will be ble to visit Georgia soon so I can return the hospitality. We will definitely be keeping in touch.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Last year I met Knittingagain in a Starbucks to visit and knit. We hit it off great and after that meeting with the great organizing skills of Knittingagain the Portland Metro Get Together was born. We have a wonderful group as Crochetmouse has said. We meet once a month and whoever can make it comes. I look forward to it every month. If I have to miss it the time crawls until the next month  Thanks Knittingagain for all you do to keep the group going!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to meet someone from my area. I am in upstate NY near Saratoga Springs.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

I tried to play "matchmaker" for my sister, who wants to learn to knit but lives too far away for me to teach her (our visits end up with us just chatting and playing with her adorable granddaughter!). I saw a post from someone who lives in my sister's new hometown (they just moved in September) and sent her a pm, asking if she knew of a knitting group in town or would be willing to help my sister learn to knit. Eileen was very nice and gave me her phone number for my sister to contact her. Sad to say, I think my sister flaked out and never contacted Eileen. I'll have to contact Eileen again & let her know the next time I'm going to be visiting my sister...maybe Eileen and I can meet up, instead! 

I'd love to find a knitting group here in the South Bay. Or, I may start one myself (calling all knitters/crocheters in Santa Clara, San Jose, Sunnyvale, Cupertino, Campbell, Los Gatos, Saratoga!). A co-worker wants to learn to knit something other than a scarf and a knitting group is the perfect place to improve your skills. I learned so much from my last group, which, sadly, disbanded because so many members got too busy with kids and work. Everyone brings something different to the table skill-wise and everyone benefits!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

OttawaDar said:


> KnottyMe said:
> 
> 
> > Have not met anyone new from KP but will perhaps during the KIP at the Greene in Beavercreek on June 9. I'm not sure what to expect there, have never been to one.
> ...


The KIP is Knitting In Public and as I understand, it will be under a tent set up at the The Greene Mall in Beavercreek, OH, which is just east of Dayton.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There is no one on this thread representing Arizona..

We met up last year with a batch of women from all over Arizona.. Some traveled over 3 hours to get to the meeting spot. We had a lovely time (a bit noisy but otherwise lovely).

After that I have met some personally.. and when traveling cross country have met and made a dear friend in Mississippi!!! Hope to meet more.. Going to Australia in Oct.. and have an arrangement to meet another KPer who has turned into a good friend!!! Love to meet these KP women!! All are very special!!!


----------



## barb9 (Feb 19, 2012)

To KnottyMe

I know what a KIP is, and I know where Beavercreek is!
Sounds like the place to be on June 9,if I don't have to work on sat.

barb9 Vandalia, Oh.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I met Jennyb1 last summer and plan to visit her next year. She is one of the kindest person you will ever know, she has sent gifts for my grandson born last year and sent a wonderful Christmas gift to me last year. I know we will be friends forever. I live in Las Vegas and she lives in Tasmania,worlds apart but with KP and emails we keep in touch. I have talked to another KP member while she was her, but was unable to meet up with her as my daughtr was in the hospital at the time and had to watch her children.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> hello Joyce
> where in MA are you. I'm on the south shore, midway between Boston and the cape


what town do you live in? My sister lives in Plymouth and I used to live in Brockton, Randolph, and Halifax. Then on the cape lived in Falmouth, Mashpee and Sandwich.


----------



## Tricia McVey (Apr 7, 2012)

I meet up with a group of ladies and we knit and crochet every Wednesday night from 6 to 8 pm at Panera restaurant (the one in Providence Mall) in Mt. Juliet, TN. Someone on Ravelry put me on to the group and it's wonderful. Some of them are bound to be on here, but I'm not sure which ones. There are quite a few of us... on any given night it's between 10 and 20 ladies who show up. 

The person I met from here is a knitting teacher and spinner/yarn and fibre vendor named Amy Francisco. I actually met her before getting on here! Does that count?!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

buttons said:


> 'm originally from Eastpointe, MI and moved to Florida 13 yrs ago. But were looking to sell and move back. Probably around the Shelby area. We have a place in Mecosta, Mi but when we come in were putting it up for sell. Its 180 miles too far from out kids and my parents. I haven't met anyone yet on KP but hope to soon.[/quote
> 
> What part of Florida? I live in Venice south of Sarasota and North of Fort Myers


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love to hear from knitters in Ridgecrest, CA


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone living in the Boise, Meridian, Eagle, Nampa, Kuna, (Idaho) area? We get together every Tuesday night at Applebee's in Meridian Idaho. All are welcome. We meet about 6:30 pm.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

KnottyMe said:


> OttawaDar said:
> 
> 
> > KnottyMe said:
> ...


MeetUp is a huge website which I believe is worldwide .. or so it seems. If people are interested they could go to www.meetup.com and see if any knitting groups are in their area. I belong to one in the Ottawa area, as well as a couple of other meetup groups.

Now that I know what a KIP is, there is one scheduled in a suburb to Ottawa that I know of.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> Jan


Put me on you knitting Michiganders list , please. Joan 8060


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> There is no one on this thread representing Arizona..
> 
> We met up last year with a batch of women from all over Arizona.. Some traveled over 3 hours to get to the meeting spot. We had a lovely time (a bit noisy but otherwise lovely).
> 
> After that I have met some personally.. and when traveling cross country have met and made a dear friend in Mississippi!!! Hope to meet more.. Going to Australia in Oct.. and have an arrangement to meet another KPer who has turned into a good friend!!! Love to meet these KP women!! All are very special!!!


And there is nobody more special on KP than you Nina, you brightened up my life and through you I have chatted with several good people and I hope to meet your friend in Australia and you when you make the trip to Scotland


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> Anyone living in the Boise, Meridian, Eagle, Nampa, Kuna, (Idaho) area? We get together every Tuesday night at Applebee's in Meridian Idaho. All are welcome. We meet about 6:30 pm.


I have relatives in that area. If I'm ever there I'll have to look you up


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

An existing member and I were friends before KP...but would like to meet others in the Ft. Stewart area of Hinesville.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

will b on the lookout 4 u then!! :-D



joanh8060 said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> ...


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I have and found out about another k/c meet up group in my area too. Carlyta


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Just recently I got in contact with someone else from Barrie that actually lives quite close and she gave me insight into a new knitting store in Barrie, that turned out to be wonderful. Looking forward to meeting her for coffee one day Hey Tawny!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

val hynson said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > There is no one on this thread representing Arizona..
> ...


YOU TOO VAL!!! It's fantastic to have met you!!! One day in Scotland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818.....Where in N GA mountains do you live??? Perhaps we could meet someplace north of me, and south of you???


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes had a nice time --it was by accident in the yarn section of a Walmart.


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone here from nw arkansas?


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone here from nw arkansas?


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering how you can communicate and keep addresses and phone numbers private. Thank you


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

use private messaging (PM)



enid said:


> I was wondering how you can communicate and keep addresses and phone numbers private. Thank you


----------



## enid (Aug 25, 2011)

me too, thanks


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

I live in KY & am spending a lot of time this past yr in CO. I met a fellow KP 'er & she introduced me to the Senior Citizen knitting group in CO


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I met a lovely lady ... I was in England visiting and she drove 2 1/2 hrs to see me and she brought my sister a lovely orchid and me a lot of wool . I feel like I've known her forever


----------



## btb462 (Feb 5, 2012)

I email several friends from KP but no one close. I live in Mt. Pleasant, NC. Is there anyone in KP close to me?


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there anyone in the Howard Beach , Queens area?


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I did meet a very nice lady from the same area I am in. We had a very nice lunch and talked about our knitting and families. I also have a very good friend who is on KP and we talk on an almost daily basis.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I have met (email) a few lovely ladies, who like myself, come from New York (Long Island)and we reminisce about the good old days, places we frequented and what we did. Have not met them in person, but our bonding came from the place we lived.
Look forward to one day having the pleasure of meeting them in person. Lucky are those who have had the opportunity, as I am sure one knitter is just as nice as the other.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


I not only met another member, but, I also found one of the greatest knitting groups I have ever belonged to because of her!


----------



## Pamm19 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully my daughter will be well and I will be back in Michigan. I would love to be included if it is not a closed group. I am currently in TX helping my daughter and her family while she battles cancer.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Pamm19 said:


> Hopefully my daughter will be well and I will be back in Michigan. I would love to be included if it is not a closed group. I am currently in TX helping my daughter and her family while she battles cancer.


Pamm19 I am so sorry to hear of your daughter. I hate that disease with a passion. It has taken so many of my friends. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone living in the Boise, Meridian, Eagle, Nampa, Kuna, (Idaho) area? We get together every Tuesday night at Applebee's in Meridian Idaho. All are welcome. We meet about 6:30 pm.
> ...


Just let us know!! Any and all are welcome to join us. We have some very nice LYS's around here too.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had the privilege of meeting 4 people from this forum by holding a monthly knitting group in my home. They are wonderful ladies, and we've been having such a great time when we get together. We're talking about doing a "road trip" to some of the local yarn shops before too long.


----------



## Pamm19 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you very much. So sad she has two small children, one year old and three years old. She is a fighter and with all the prayers being said I believe she will beat it. She will have a stem cell transplant after the chemo is done.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

I had fun reading about all the connections here on KP. I have not seen any from New Mexico. Are you out there?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I haven't met anyone yet, but I believe there are several of us from here in Cornwall UK


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

best & prayers go out 2 u & ur daughter & family
hope u can make it back & join us. NOT a closed group! any & all invited & included :-D



Pamm19 said:


> Hopefully my daughter will be well and I will be back in Michigan. I would love to be included if it is not a closed group. I am currently in TX helping my daughter and her family while she battles cancer.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

A woman in my knitting group happened to mention she comes on this forum. Not sure it counts since we already knew each other.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only met one member,but I live in avery small town. We have gotten together and talk often.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Pamm19 said:


> Hopefully my daughter will be well and I will be back in Michigan. I would love to be included if it is not a closed group. I am currently in TX helping my daughter and her family while she battles cancer.


Pamm19 I am so sorry to hear of your daughter's illness. I will keep all of you in my prayers for her recovery.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> I meet up with some KPers at a Smiley's sale from time to time. Fun!


Jeannietta,
is that a pine needle basket in your avatar?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Not yet, in person. However, I do e-mail with a few and consider one to be an awesome friend! I did know one other member before joining and I think we have both learned so much by joining this lovely group.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, I started a knitting group on Wednesday, posted it on KP, and have a KP member join us every week. We have had a wonderful time together and feel she has become a friend. 


OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


A little while ago, one of the members sent me a PM and said she would be in my area. I went to see her at a show she was working and met her there. Really a neat experience and she was a great lady to talk to. But of course!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

As a matter of fact, G. Hosking and I will be meeting for coffee tomorrow. We are both from the Windsor area. So excited, can't wait.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I have just relocated from Colorado to Bellevue Washington and would like to meet some fellow knitters.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

I have not met anyone in person, but I have been enjoying a pen pal from the Isle of Mann (you know who you are Bee). She's a great writer and makes me realize how out-of-practice I am at writing letters. It has been so much fun getting to know her!
Okay ladies near Naperville, IL...shall we try to put a knitting group together?
Jeanne


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Am making plans to meet for the first time in June with another KPer from Southern California. A different friend that I know from other (bead) classes told me about KP in the first place.

Has there ever been a Southern California get together of KPers? Would be fun!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> Just recently I got in contact with someone else from Barrie that actually lives quite close and she gave me insight into a new knitting store in Barrie, that turned out to be wonderful. Looking forward to meeting her for coffee one day Hey Tawny!!!


What is the name of the knitting store? I don't live too far away from Barrie (Stouffville). It would be a nice drive in my car.


----------



## ljmrta (Nov 13, 2011)

Lucky you to be going to Sydney, my daughter lives there. I have never been but hopeFully one day. Enjoy!


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been blessed to already meet 2 other KPers at our monthly stitching group. It is so much fun.

Lynne


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I met Gwen and have gone to another knitting group with her. We are planning a trip to get yarn one of these days.

I also have made a very close friend here who lives in CA. 


I met a wonderful lady on here and plan on going on another knitting/yarn shopping trip soon.

Also became very close friends with Grannygoode who live thousands of miles away in CA. We speak on the phone and share so much.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

unie said:


> I've only met one member,but I live in avery small town. We have gotten together and talk often.


Where do you live in Tennessee?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone
Can you believe it - there are currently 277 knitters on site communicating - fancy that! - typing or reading each other's posts and NOT knitting !! haha. And possibly still a lot of people in bed on the other side of the world!

What a wonderful question today. It certainly stimulated a lot of interest and tales of wonderful friendships and support for each other, more than on line.

I wonder if there is anyone else on the Gold Coast Australia interested in also enjoying some of this wonderful blanket of love spreading around the world? Anyone game to try it out and meet for tea/coffee and knitting?
Cheers - Flyssie


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


What a lovely idea! Just reading the replies to your question, it appears a lot of you have met up for coffee, meal, knitting etc and if you have not met yet you are intending to - even visiting from overseas! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

I make a treck to the Nation's capital, Ottawa, every summer to visit friends and have never found a knitting store while touring the City each year, let alone meet any knitters there. Where are they hiding?


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Wher do you live in fl. I live in tall


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi...I live in Mountain Home. Are you any where near?


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I am asking a question that I truly don';t know what is Natter?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Natter is just another word for conversation, another slang word is chinwag, no doubt there are tons more. rujam


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank goodness you told me I would never have figured it out. Thank you so much now I have another word in my vocabulary God Bless all


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

just looked it up, if this is what they meant, *to chatter* so i guess they mean to chat? correct me if it is something else, cuz i've never heard it b4 either



rtk1219 said:


> I am asking a question that I truly don';t know what is Natter?


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

mkbanklady said:


> anyone here from nw arkansas?


Hi...I live in Mountain Home. Is that close to where you are?


----------



## barbarasew (Mar 26, 2012)

My,it would be nice to meet anyone of common interest! I do not have any friends but I knit to keep me happy while living with my husband of 50 years. He is blind and hearing impaired but I also am hearing impaired. I notice that most members here are from Australia and England. I live in Texas! I am now knitting a turtleneck sweater for myself in worsted acrylic yarn and a V-neck vest for my husband in sports yarn. :shock:


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Natter is English for chatting


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Where are you in Tx ? Anywhere near Dallas?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barbarasew...... Many, many Texans on site well over 100 last time I checked...


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

laylajeanne said:


> No one from No. Virginia yet, but Grace, who's in South Carolina, and I e-mail frequently and are planning to get together in October.


Where do you live in Northern Virginia, I live in Oakton, would love to meet KP members


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Pamm19 said:


> Hopefully my daughter will be well and I will be back in Michigan. I would love to be included if it is not a closed group. I am currently in TX helping my daughter and her family while she battles cancer.


Sorry to hear about your daughter. i will think positively for her. I did that when I had cancer, i believe it really helps.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I am asking a question that I truly don';t know what is Natter?


Natter is another word for chat or talk (unless it is a new knitting term I have not yet come across?)


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

barbarasew said:


> My,it would be nice to meet anyone of common interest! I do not have any friends but I knit to keep me happy while living with my husband of 50 years. He is blind and hearing impaired but I also am hearing impaired. I notice that most members here are from Australia and England. I live in Texas! I am now knitting a turtleneck sweater for myself in worsted acrylic yarn and a V-neck vest for my husband in sports yarn. :shock:


Hi, your situation sounds difficult. Do they have any organisations that provide companionship for people in your situation? In Sydney they have Linkage which is where they match volunteers up with older people who live alone or would appreciate some company but finding it difficult for whatever reason. They match people with similar interests so they have plenty to share a chat and a laugh with. I visited for some time a lady that was housebound but who used to be an artist and we had similar interests and would spend a couple of hours together having a cuppa and a chat and a laugh. This particular lady had health issues which meant she was mobility impaired, so she really appreciated someone coming to her home as she lived alone and her family worked and were very busy. Can be isolating for some people. Hope you meet lots of new friends who are fellow knitters on this forum! best wishes


----------



## barbarasew (Mar 26, 2012)

I live in Brownwood. My grandson and his wife live there. I don't drive there because I don't like the traffic and am afraid of it. I think it is about 3-4 hour drive.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I always check the newbies and if one is in my town I pm them and invite them to the Knitting group I belong to. So far brought 2 into the group


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I moved to the middle of Iowa a year ago, but don't get out of the house much so i've only met a few medical people. Is anyone interested in meeting at a public place? House is being remodeled so my house is too dusty to have anyone here


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


We actually started a knitting group with members of the forum. There are about a dozen participants. Members come to the meetings when they can. We usually have at least 6 people at the meetings. We did not know each other prior to KP.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Add me to the list I have met 2 lovely ladies from here at Kp and they both live close by and we all shop at the same LYS. Next month I am going to meet up with a KPer from Scotland when she comes to Australia and later in the year another Kper how has become a good friend from the US.


----------



## beanie8 (May 17, 2012)

Just wondering what is knatter? I sure would like to meet some knit/crochet persons in my area. Maybe someday.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I wonder how I could get to meet you. I will be going to the Craft Fair ins Sydney not sure what day.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Besides meeting a lot of lovely ladies on the forum I have never personally met up with anyone. I make friends at the supermarket and at my computer class just by preaching the benefits of being a member on KP. I think we will get a lot of extra members now that I have told then about how wonderful and helpful the ladies and gents on KP are.
Best wishes


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am only just checking in with KP from yesterday (24th) but wanted to tell you that my DH and I met up with Knitten Nana and her DH in June last year in Las Vegas while we were on holiday in the USA. We had a lovely lunch together and it was wonderful to meet someone I had such a connection with!!! I feel like we will be friends forever. We might live a long distance apart but that has not stopped us from keeping in touch with each other via PM and emails. Knitten Nana and her DH are hoping to come to our part of the world next year, so I am really excited that I will see her again. 

I have also made another friend through KP, although I have not met her personally yet. Irish Lori also lives in the USA and we regularly keep in touch via PM and emails and I feel we are good friends. I hope to also meet Lori in person on our next trip to the USA. 

I am 'saving my pennies' (a saying my grandmother used to use quite often) as fast as I can, so as I can visit both Knitten Nana and Irish Lori. I have not checked how far apart Oregon and Las Vegas is, but even if it means saving for longer I am determined to get there to see them both.

If I had not had something unexpected and unavoidable come up this morning, I would have been able to tell you I had met up with a third KPer. I felt terrible having to cancel meeting Pansywhite today, but next Friday I will be in the city for an appointment so I am able to meet her afterwards. I am looking forward to finally meeting her.

Love to you all, Jenny xxxx


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 10 of us from all over the UK got together in York in April.. We got on so well and had a wonderful time that we are doing it all over again in Edinburgh in the autumn.


Hi, I live just outside Edinburgh and would love to meet you all. Any chance of pm - ing me details?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It would be nice if people included their city as well as state. Easier to search out people who might live in your area. Michigan is a very large state, almost 2 states with the Upper Peninsula and the Lower Peninsula. Big distance factor between the two.


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Hi everyone
> Can you believe it - there are currently 277 knitters on site communicating - fancy that! - typing or reading each other's posts and NOT knitting !! haha. And possibly still a lot of people in bed on the other side of the world!
> 
> What a wonderful question today. It certainly stimulated a lot of interest and tales of wonderful friendships and support for each other, more than on line.
> ...


 Hi Flyssie, I am from Melbourne and I could think of nothing nicer than taking a cheap flight to the gold coast for a tea or coffee with other knitters,it would be fun so I will keep a look out in case there is enough that would do it. Regards Yvonne


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

agreed!! you & i arent exactly around the corner from each other lolol
long time since i've been up in ur neck'o'the'woods! lol



cgcharles said:


> It would be nice if people included their city as well as state. Easier to search out people who might live in your area. Michigan is a very large state, almost 2 states with the Upper Peninsula and the Lower Peninsula. Big distance factor between the two.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Although I live in NYC, my family makes several trips to Easton PA a year. Please PM me the location and time your group gets together. Perhaps we could meet.



fireflywithyarn said:


> About 12 of us (who live in SE Penna.) "met" on KP and now get together and knit every other Monday. We have 2 extraordinary ringleaders who keep us organized. The group has all levels of expert. Great bunch of ladies


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Where and when is Smiley's sale?



jeannietta said:


> I meet up with some KPers at a Smiley's sale from time to time. Fun!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

vonni said:


> flyssie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


Even though I live in Tassie, I will be on the Gold Coast for approximately two weeks in October, after babysitting in Brisbane for a week, and I would love to meet up with KPers for cuppa and chat (and knitting). Please send me a PM if anyone is there at the same time or who live there and you are interested. I love KP and how friendly and helpful everyone is. I have learnt so much since joining KP.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Not yet, but some of us Michiganders are getting together in August - can't wait!
> Jan


Several people have PMed me asking about the gathering - here's a link to the discussion: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-70624-1.html


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

From when I joined I wondered if there had been face to face friendships formed through the site, and I am delighted to see that there have been numerous get togethers, and quite excited to see there is a group which meets in Adelaide, South Australia. Is there room for another member, darowil?
I'd love to meet you all!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't met anyone in person yet but if everything works out and I get to go to Texas next month I hope to meet several at their group meeting.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

rtk1219 said:


> I am asking a question that I truly don';t know what is Natter?


I too did not know that word so I looked it up. It means to chatter .


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

If kreweel would like to meet in IronMountain someday. I would like to bend her ear. 524-4220 Charlotte


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Vonnie
What a lovely idea!
I have had one local reply - so we are getting started - if slowly!
Will see if any other Goldcoasters are interested in holding a group share and let you know. 
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Jennyb
It sounds like there are visitors to the Gold Coast/Brisbane who would like to meet up and share a knittogether. I moved here from Tassie about 12 years ago!
My daughter is expecting her 1st baby in October which would be the only drawback for me. But can probably play around that if you are here for 2 weeks
THere is a wonderful yarn shop in Brissie - called "Tangled Yarns" in Studio A, 9 Chester St, Newstead. I have to save up to go there - but the colours and environment is wonderful. They have a knitting group there I think and courses. They also put out a weekly newsletter - you can google them
Well shall see what other interest there is - and what can happen in October.
Cheers
Flyssie


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I am meeting one next Friday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

OttawaDar said:


> I was just wondering if anybody online here ever met another member? Seems a great way to come together from one end of the world to another but some people seem to live close together as well and know of certain knitting locales I've heard mentioned but personally have no knowledge of!


Funny to see this post because just today (May 25) I met a lovely lady at my grandson's birthday party. Her grandson (both little boys are 4) was a guest. She was so nice, and we talked a little about knitting. I wanted to ask if she was a member of this forum, but I just didn't get the chance. There are so many people here I'd love to meet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JoanL said:


> oh my I have several new friends that I met through this site...I am going out to lunch with one today...one comes every other Fri. for lunch and knitting...several I see and keep in touch with..
> look on "search" to find people in your area.


Wow - what fun!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I haven't met anyone in person yet but if everything works out and I get to go to Texas next month I hope to meet several at their group meeting.


When and whereabouts in Texas? What group meeting? Curious TX minds want to know....


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

flyssie said:


> Hi Jennyb
> It sounds like there are visitors to the Gold Coast/Brisbane who would like to meet up and share a knittogether. I moved here from Tassie about 12 years ago!
> My daughter is expecting her 1st baby in October which would be the only drawback for me. But can probably play around that if you are here for 2 weeks
> THere is a wonderful yarn shop in Brissie - called "Tangled Yarns" in Studio A, 9 Chester St, Newstead. I have to save up to go there - but the colours and environment is wonderful. They have a knitting group there I think and courses. They also put out a weekly newsletter - you can google them
> ...


Thankyou for your reply Flyssie, I will PM you. xx


----------



## vonni (Jun 21, 2011)

Jennyb and flyssi,October would be fine by me, sounding good. Kind regards Yvonne


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yes. we meet in a local coffee shop and knit/crochet and natter. i go to australia every couple of years and next time i go i shall ask where (if any) ladies meet up in melbourne with a hope of meeting them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> JoanL said:
> 
> 
> > oh my I have several new friends that I met through this site...I am going out to lunch with one today...one comes every other Fri. for lunch and knitting...several I see and keep in touch with..
> ...


Joan L - thank you for telling me about "Search." I'll try it!


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Haven't been to Iron Mtn in many years. My dad was the 11th of 12 born there. We spent a lot of time in summers visiting there and have been skiing there once also. Beautiful country.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

jfarmer said:


> I had a lady contact me that lived within 20 miles of Athens about our knitting group and came to one of our meeting and plans on coming back even had a knitting friend with her. Another friend a little farther away has a daughter and her family that just live down the road from me and passes my house everytime she goes to see her but hasn't stopped yet but we will meet one day. I have a lot of friends on here and you will too!!!! June


That was really cool, June. Hope they will come back. I'll see you next Thursday,
Dagmar


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't met anyone in person yet but if everything works out and I get to go to Texas next month I hope to meet several at their group meeting.
> ...


That post was not intended for me, Jynx.

 
Our group meets in Athens, Texas,
Dagmar


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

barbtobias2012 said:


> I have not actually met anyone from the group yet, but would certainly like to. A couple of women here in Mena, Arkansas, are trying to get a knitting group going to meet, knit, talk, whatever. If anyone close enough to drive to Mena on occasion is interested in joining us, please send me a PM.


Too bad, Barb. DH and I were just there a couple of months ago. RVing at Shadow Mountain. You live in a beautiful area,


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Iron Mountain. We go there 2 or 3 times a year.


cil1929mi said:


> If kreweel would like to meet in IronMountain someday. I would like to bend her ear. 524-4220 Charlotte


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> From when I joined I wondered if there had been face to face friendships formed through the site, and I am delighted to see that there have been numerous get togethers, and quite excited to see there is a group which meets in Adelaide, South Australia. Is there room for another member, darowil?
> I'd love to meet you all!


Sure is, send me a pm with your email address and I will send you updates routinelly. Next meeting is 7th June 10.30 in the Botanic Gardens. Now that the weather has cleared up I am going down to see just where to meet and send more details. we meet at different times and places to try and help fit in as many people as we can.


----------



## MajorJane (Aug 22, 2011)

tricotmonique said:


> Well I like that. Anyone from Toronto?


Hi - I live in Toronto - in Leaside


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

Besides writing and hearing from all KP members in this forum, yes I would love to meet some for real locally in LA where I live. And when I travel too. I see there are KP members around the world. Right now I'm in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia for two weeks already with my children next week going to Singapore to visit a sister. Then will go to Perth to see my mother. So any members living in Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Singapore and Perth? Let's get together.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I will be in Singapore on Oct 12 and 13 and in Perth about 2 weeks later... how's that??? lol....

LA has some great places for knitting, I am sure you know all about them.. 

Well happy travels !!!!


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

wow! hi Knittingneedles. you are my first response since I posted in this forum. so you are visiting Singapre and Perth or as tourist. ah... on a cruise? Dec. 6 a friend and her husband on cruise and stay one day in Singapore.
Plan to meet them when I visit my sisters in Singapore. Hey! may be I can meet you too in Oct. But I going to Perth end of August for 2-3 weeks. yes many knitting places in LA and I have several friends good at knitting and teaching me who only started 4 months ago. my email address: [email protected]


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the UK now and catching up with Gypsy Cream on Friday. We met on here through the Hug a Bears. Can't wait. She's so generous, we're actually staying the night, it's very exciting to finally meet her and her bears one on one!

Leanna x


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

This Saturday I'm meeting someone from here & she's bringing someone else she met here. Thought we'd coordinate it with Worldwide Knit in Public Day!


----------



## xlancashirelass (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been on holiday so I am only just catching up with this thread. I see my new friend in Arizona has already commented on our friendship which resulted from a chance PM. I really look forward to her E mails and hope she enjoys mine as much. We do have lots in common and would be great to meet sometime even though there is a vast distance between us, but in this age of cheap flights who knows what the future holds? Is there anyone in Tasmania would like to meet for a cuppa and chat? Our Island isn't that big and a couple of hours drive would get us to a central meeting place!


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a wonderful penpal! Last year we had a sampler sweater KAL, and she offered the book (used for the KAL) to me. I gladly accepted,and we have 'talked' to and fro ever since. I don't suppose I will ever get to U.S.A. to meet her, but I treasure her friendship, and am grateful for all I have learned from then on. I even made socks in the sock KAL, much to the amusement of my family, as we live at the beach.I thank Sue and KP for the joys of this past year. Shirley. P.S. If you want to see the sampler that caused so much mirth in the thread.... go to search and look for 'Aussie Sampler


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have met three KPers from this site.


----------

